# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Как запретить смену раскладки клавиатуры для отдельного приложения?

## Aikei

Всем привет, собственно проблема ясна из названия, поясню суть:

Имеется стационарный ПК с ОС Windows 10 на базе ПК с видеокартой GTX 1070, включен Nvidia GameStream
Имеется ноут, который подключается к ПК через клиентское приложение, эмулирующее консоль Shield, картинка с ПК стримится на ноут в реальном времени, без задержки, 60fps.
Остаётся маленькая проблемка при Alt+Tab. Сочетание клавиш Ctrl+Shift меняет раскладку клавиатуры и на ПК и на ноуте и, в случае если активно клиентское приложение, запущенное на ноуте, то язык меняется и на ноуте и на клиентском приложении одновременно. Пока я работаю на удалённом компе, то это мне никак не мешает, но когда я переключаюсь на ноут, то у меня может быть выбран не тот язык, который был изначально, т.к. я менял раскладку на удалённом ПК.

Всё звучит мудрёно, но суть такова - нужен способ как запретить конкретному приложению, будучи активным, процесс на весь экран или ещё как-то ещё идентифицируемому запретить менять язык в Windows 10, на удалённом ПК в таком случае язык всё равно должен меняться, а на том, где запущен клиент, должен оставаться каким и был.

----------

